# Sorry I've been gone



## TurtlePower (Oct 20, 2008)

I just got an email entitled "TurtlePower! We miss you."

With class and sight seeing I haven't had much time to check the forums.  Sorry for my intermittent activity 

A little update, I'm going to be testing for 9th Kyu on the 27th (yay!)


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 20, 2008)

Best of luck on your test and keep us posted. By the way welcome back.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2008)

Good luck on your test!


----------



## TurtlePower (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Absolute best of luck to you on the test.  We have, indeed, missed you here.  The aikido forum is one of the less populated on the board and each and every one of us are important to keeping the conversations going.


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 21, 2008)

Good luck!


----------

